# hunt camp photos.



## DMBfan

i want to see where you guys call camp. let it be a run down shack or a 5star log cabin. and any out buildings. like do you have a out house or a barn filled with quads. also how many people stay there


----------



## JustinM

This was this past weeks hunting camp in NW Missouri, Public Land. Came home tonight. No luck this go around


----------



## P DOG

Sweet tent Justin!


----------



## DMBfan

*any of the inside of the tent?*

how many people? looks like a big tent for just you


----------



## brangus

Nothing fancy but a good place to hunt elk and deer


----------



## salthunter

I sleep in the back ouf the pickup
Here is a pic of elk camp when my wife needed the pickup


----------



## Youngin

JustinM said:


> This was this past weeks hunting camp in NW Missouri, Public Land. Came home tonight. No luck this go around


Were at in NW MO if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## JustinM

Yeah, its large. normally we sleep 4or 5 in it during early archery. This past week it was just me and my dad. I have no current inside photos with the stove and such but here is one with just two of our mattresses and a little gear in it. Its a 12x20 Cabelas Alaknak


couple more of the tent, the blue tarp was our king size shower for 10 days. then the shower its self is a zodi shower (last pic)


----------



## JustinM

Youngin said:


> Were at in NW MO if you dont mind me asking.


around Trenton


----------



## deadlydave

*Elk Camp*

This is what my elk camp looks like every year. The wall tent was 15 years old this Fall. A hunting camp just isn't complete without the Stars and Strips.


----------



## lovestobowhunt

I used to go in tents, but now I'm spoiled and this is my camp.


----------



## Theelkhunter

Elk camp


----------



## Techy

cool pics! 

It never ceases to amaze me all the different setups I see every year. Some are very creative.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Some pretty cool pics guys.


----------



## Jack Nasty

deadlydave said:


> A hunting camp just isn't complete without the Stars and Strips.


And Badmitton raquets?  (Second Pic)


----------



## PAstringking

Jack Nasty said:


> And Badmitton raquets?  (Second Pic)


HAHA.... can be used as fly swatters!!


----------



## DMBfan

*i like one with them all*

the one with the flag looks like a old army camp.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

here is Camp 

North Dakota Deer








The U.P.








AZ QUAIL HUNT








Wyoming Antelope


----------



## [email protected]

Jack Nasty said:


> And Badmitton raquets?  (Second Pic)


I noticed that also. The baileys on the table top I completly agree with tho. Here's our elk camp this past Sept.Complete with baileys, but no badmitton rackets.


----------



## Joe W.

This is mine.....sattelite TV....video games.....flatscreen TV.....two full baths.....8 burner stove.....reclining chairs. Not exactly roughing it! The outline on the first pic is where the original building my father built in 1959 was before we re-did it in 2000.


----------



## Nichko

Here's the "cabin" my uncles own we hunt from:


----------



## Lien2

Elk camp.










Deer camp. 










Lien2


----------



## rigbymi

Pocomoke Maryland


----------



## Brock-ID

Spring bear season, alone.








Spring bear season, alone.








Spring bear season off of my Mtn. bike, alone.








Fall deer season, alone.








This is when the whole family goes, very comfortable.


----------



## justanotherbuck

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1001652


----------



## buckmaster27

this is where and what i stay in in the UP of michigan


----------



## Death Blow

deadlydave said:


> This is what my elk camp looks like every year. The wall tent was 15 years old this Fall. A hunting camp just isn't complete without the Stars and Strips.


With the way the federal government is, personally I would be more proud to fly my state flag than the flag of Congress and Obama. 

Sweet tent though!


----------



## twisted1600

Depending on the year camp can be everything from this...








To the front seat of my truck.Alone with snow like opening week of elk this year.


----------



## deadlydave

Death Blow said:


> With the way the federal government is, personally I would be more proud to fly my state flag than the flag of Congress and Obama.
> 
> Sweet tent though!


The flag represtents what this great country was found upon and support to all our men and women in harms way. Not the JACKASSES that are currently in office.


----------



## DMBfan

*brock-id*

if I were you I would talk the fam into going hunting for every season


----------



## Techy

Brock-ID said:


> Spring bear season, alone.
> View attachment 692322
> 
> 
> Spring bear season, alone.
> View attachment 692323
> 
> 
> Spring bear season off of my Mtn. bike, alone.
> View attachment 692324
> 
> 
> Fall deer season, alone.
> View attachment 692325
> 
> 
> This is when the whole family goes, very comfortable.
> View attachment 692329



Let me know if you need some company for spring bear season. Always up for going bear hunting  :darkbeer:


----------



## FearNot

Awesome pics!


----------



## terry72

deadlydave said:


> The flag represtents what this great country was found upon and support to all our men and women in harms way. Not the JACKASSES that are currently in office.


AMEN!:icon_salut:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

I know things in the Good old USA are slow right now. But I still rather be here with no Job than anyother were else. :teeth:


----------



## undercover

*We renovated one of the old ranch houses.*










*I use the Apache Ramada if I want to "rough it" on the river.*


----------



## Mead

The 1st and last photo is my set-up the first week of the season and the middle of the season in the Adirondack Mountains. Before I used a wall tent we made the most of a lean-to.


----------



## Virginian

Just awesome pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drkangel11683

Here is a little sample

Backpack hunt in Colorado










Tailgate hunt in NC


----------



## Techy

drkangel11683 said:


> Here is a little sample
> 
> Backpack hunt in Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tailgate hunt in NC


pretty area you were in in CO. What unit was that?


----------



## drkangel11683

Techy said:


> pretty area you were in in CO. What unit was that?


Unit 751, in the Weminuche Wilderness.


----------



## WNYBowhunter

My cabin and outhouse.
No electric, no running water, no insulation
but there is a comfortable bed and woodstove

I slept overnight there 17 nights this past season
I bring my XM radio and read with a flashlight

I love it!!!!


----------



## justanotherbuck

the kid planting apple trees


----------



## drahthaar

Here was mine on the elk opener here.


----------



## Appalachia

Great idea for a topic, my personal faves are the ones that at least look like a cabin or the tents, serious cool.

back packin and bikes are also earn high points, nothin like it.


----------



## JRN11

Elk camp in Montana last fall. We carried about 80lbs a piece 4 miles in on our backs.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63#p/u/26/pW3eKCg6Jn4

We have electricity now for heaters, tv, radio, lights

And a new toliet shown below


----------



## Christopher67

Uncle Bucky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63#p/u/26/pW3eKCg6Jn4
> 
> We have electricity now for heaters, tv, radio, lights
> 
> And a new toliet shown below



Haha, that is sweet! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Techy

I have backpacked the weminuche, but apparently not this part. Pretty country


----------



## AR&BOW

WNYBowhunter said:


> My cabin and outhouse.
> No electric, no running water, no insulation
> but there is a comfortable bed and woodstove
> 
> I slept overnight there 17 nights this past season
> I bring my XM radio and read with a flashlight
> 
> I love it!!!!


Peacefulness and serenity at its best. Your living the good life.:wink:


----------



## JRN11

ttt


----------



## bigben55

Mine


----------



## RightWing

*Missouri..........*

I go to this camp in Missouri every year, we have a blast.


----------



## RightWing

*Some of the guys hanging around between hunts....*

There are alot of great guys that come to the camp from about 5 different states..........


----------



## RightWing

Sometimes we take a few deer home....


----------



## rachunter

WOW, some of you guys have me thinking I need a serious upgrade...LOL

Here is my Colorado Camp


----------



## DV1

Colorado Elk camp. Main camp at about 7500, where we kept most of our comforts. 










This was my "camp" about 12 miles from our main camp, when walking in and out each day was not practical. 



















Don't look like much but that Army rain poncho on the ground made a nice shelter. Even kept me dry during a brief shower. The rain seems very cold at 10,000+ feet to a NJ flat-lander.


----------



## Techy

DV1 said:


> Colorado Elk camp. Main camp at about 7500, where we kept most of our comforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my "camp" about 12 miles from our main camp, when walking in and out each day was not practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look like much but that Army rain poncho on the ground made a nice shelter. Even kept me dry during a brief shower. The rain seems very cold at 10,000+ feet to a NJ flat-lander.


That is awesome!


----------



## PAstringking

we have electric...but no running water...an outhouse...and plenty of good times with family and friends. thats what camp is all about!! been in my family for over 60 years


----------



## 350-P&Ybull

*Home away from Home*

I spend the entire mounth of September in this. I only come home to get the meat out of the heat. You can't beat a good elk hunt.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

350-P&Ybull said:


> I spend the entire mounth of September in this. I only come home to get the meat out of the heat. You can't beat a good elk hunt.


I think I drove by that one. last september when elk hunting out there.


----------



## NY911

PAstringking said:


> we have electric...but no running water...an outhouse...and plenty of good times with family and friends. thats what camp is all about!! been in my family for over 60 years



We are going to have to hook up to chase some Birds this spring!


----------



## mdjohns300

My brother in law purchased this cabin and 25 acres of land adjoining our other land. We put about $15k into renovations and adding on the enclosed front porch to keep our hunting gear on during the season. Only had it a year and have already enjoyed some great times together!


----------



## PAstringking

NY911 said:


> We are going to have to hook up to chase some Birds this spring!


absolutely...

after opening day...im usually the only one who hunts birds up there. the birds also get a lot of pressure so it isnt easy :shade:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Notice the high fence in the back ground:teeth:


----------



## whitetailnut

Elk camp 09. Hunting wasn't very good, but we did have a nice camp.


----------



## DXTJamie

*Camp*















Here is our Montana camp. It is a 31 hour drove from Ohio for speed goats, but we would not miss it for the world.


----------



## G3's

Here is my U.P camp from this past season


----------



## superbuckeye

A group of us from bowhuntingohio.com get together twice a year for a big campout. Our winter campout is always the last weekend of Bow season in Ohio. Here is a pic of last years camp.


----------



## Canuck Archer

*My camps*

The tent camp is in Colorado.3 miles to back pack in.
The little camper trailer is what I moose hunt out of. Seems to rain a couple of days at least, so the camper is a little more comfortable. 
I can tow it in with my Rhino so I can still get off the beaten path.
We also have a log camp for deer hunting but I don't have a pic.


----------



## DMBfan

*nice camps*

it is funny that some guys are sleeping on a army trap with all most nothing then others have bigger tvs than i have at my house. its all about family and friends. Oh ya sometimes hunting.


----------



## mdjohns300

DMBfan said:


> then others have bigger tvs than i have at my house. its all about family and friends. Oh ya sometimes hunting.


Since my pics are the only ones with a TV in them, I must assume you are referring to me. I must tell a story about that TV...last spring we were napping watching a turkey hunting video after our morning hunt (can only hunt until noon in NY), the windows are open, and the TV is kind of loud. Well, I wake up and look out the window and here's a Tom at full strut in the yard!

Gotta have a big TV to watch those hunting videos!


----------



## Christopher67

mdjohns300 said:


> My brother in law purchased this cabin and 25 acres of land adjoining our other land. We put about $15k into renovations and adding on the enclosed front porch to keep our hunting gear on during the season. Only had it a year and have already enjoyed some great times together!



That is a very nice place! :thumbs_up


----------



## jglynn

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Buckem

We stay in an old shed on a ranch in WY when hunting for muley's. Found out this year the roof has a few leaks:thumbs_doNothing like a drip on the forehead when your in a sound sleep.


----------



## superbuckeye

ttt. I always enjoy seeing everyone's camps.


----------



## Techy

great thread keep em coming:thumbs_up


----------



## JRN11

ttt


----------



## Timber Troll

Elk Camp in September, Southwest Montana. No where I'd rather be!


----------



## Baz59

This is a great post. Makes me wonder if im really a hunter or not! lol... i dont think i even know how to put a tent up!!


----------



## b0w_sniper

*Bradford Co.*

Our home way from home.


----------



## Techy

ttt


----------



## Montezumasdaddy

Here is our camp in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Christopher67

Montezumasdaddy said:


> Here is our camp in Northern Wisconsin.



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## mac87toy

our modest elk camp in idaho.
















and our sorry looking meat poll, great guys to hunt with though


----------



## HIGHSTAND

Some pretty nice camps and cabins some of you guys have, here is what we use around my brothers farm. It doesn't get used as much since he built his house but still gets used during shotgun season.


----------



## mac87toy

I love to see peoples camps, lets keep this one twords the top.


----------



## STEVE CASH

*My camp in south Mississippi*


----------



## arcobsessed

Here's our northern Ontario moose/fish







camp


----------



## hondaman

CO Elk main camp(8500ft.) and spike camp(10600ft.)and 2.5 miles in.


----------



## Techy

ttt


----------



## NY911

Small camp at my Gramps'

We had a real deal cabin on his farm, but it was all sold........:thumbs_do


----------



## shoe337

*2008 Elk Camp*

This is our Camp for our 2008 Elk hunt in Pagosa Springs Colorado. We had to drive 20 miles and then hike 1.5 miles to hunt but a nice warm bed is awesome after hunting all day. We are going back this March to ski Wolf Creek. A buddy's Mother-in-Law owns it as a vacation home and lets us rent it out. 3 full beds, 2.5 baths, 2-42" flat screen TV's, 2 car garage. This camp is better than my house.


----------



## posco

*The posco Hilton*

My great uncle built this back in the thirties. Steam just out of view of the front door.


----------



## shoe337

*A little more modest*

This is our bow camp the first week of November in Arkansas. Hunting Public Land on Wedington. This cabin is owned and maintained by the forestry service and we rent it. It is a 2 room Cabin built by the WPA and is made from log and rock. I truly enjoy my time there. We have rented this same cabin 3 times and hope to keep going. Anyone interested in this cabin can PM me for details. I will tell you where the cabin is and how to rent it or the other 5 like it but I will keep the places to hunt a secret. There is 15000 acres to hunt and you can choose from river bottoms or ridges. We have only taken 2 deer and the 4 of us that hunt it all have better places to hunt on Private Land at home but enjoy getting away from home. We also like the challenge of hunting a place we can't scout year round.


----------



## Techy

shoe337 said:


> This is our Camp for our 2008 Elk hunt in Pagosa Springs Colorado. We had to drive 20 miles and then hike 1.5 miles to hunt but a nice warm bed is awesome after hunting all day. We are going back this March to ski Wolf Creek. A buddy's Mother-in-Law owns it as a vacation home and lets us rent it out. 3 full beds, 2.5 baths, 2-42" flat screen TV's, 2 car garage. This camp is better than my house.



Nice, lol :darkbeer:


----------



## Stanley

Joe W. said:


> This is mine.....sattelite TV....video games.....flatscreen TV.....two full baths.....8 burner stove.....reclining chairs. Not exactly roughing it! The outline on the first pic is where the original building my father built in 1959 was before we re-did it in 2000.


That's what I'm talking about.:thumbs_up


----------



## bartl17

My wyoming elk camp for 32 days.


----------



## shoe337

My wyoming elk camp for 32 days. 
Attached Thumbnails














I think you deserve a nice 400" + Bull for braving the elements for 32 days in a tent!


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

*From Michigans UP eh*

We have a 16x32 army tent with wood doors and a crazy heat exchanger. We use halph as much wood as before the heat exchanger. We use batteries to run the lights that are on a switch.


----------



## Techy

bartl17 said:


> My wyoming elk camp for 32 days.


That middle picture is a great way to wake up. :thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## Guest

shoe337 said:


> This is our bow camp the first week of November in Arkansas. Hunting Public Land on Wedington. This cabin is owned and maintained by the forestry service and we rent it. It is a 2 room Cabin built by the WPA and is made from log and rock. I truly enjoy my time there. We have rented this same cabin 3 times and hope to keep going. Anyone interested in this cabin can PM me for details. I will tell you where the cabin is and how to rent it or the other 5 like it but I will keep the places to hunt a secret. There is 15000 acres to hunt and you can choose from river bottoms or ridges. We have only taken 2 deer and the 4 of us that hunt it all have better places to hunt on Private Land at home but enjoy getting away from home. We also like the challenge of hunting a place we can't scout year round.


Hey, I know where that is.


----------



## Christopher67

AppleOnMyHead said:


> We have a 16x32 army tent with wood doors and a crazy heat exchanger. We use halph as much wood as before the heat exchanger. We use batteries to run the lights that are on a switch.




Sweet! I like it. :thumbs_up


----------



## shoe337

*Any More*

Post em up!


----------



## Virginian

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

*Lets see some more!*

This is fun for me, not only to see the camps but the awesome scenery where you guys hunt!


----------



## billpaul

Michigan's beautiful Upper Peninsula


----------



## shotgunduck

Colorado elk camp.....roughing it


----------



## cujrh10

STEVE CASH said:


> View attachment 695868
> View attachment 695867


Looks like you have some agri-fab products there :thumbsup: ........... How do you like em? I work in AF's corp offices


----------



## John Doe

Moose Camp in northern MN from last fall


----------



## obsessedLSS

here's a few...


----------



## madsammer

*Potter Co, PA*

Went from this


To this. Got struck by lightning


To rebuilding to this.


----------



## IHNTELK

These are pics of elk camp somewhere in Colorado. My son and I have been elk hunting together in CO for 27 years. Sometimes in a cabin, sometimes in a tent. It's all good.


----------



## IHNTELK

Here are some scenery shots from close by...all from somewhere in Colorado. One shot shows me lookin everywhere for some sign..LOL. (It was muzzleloading season so we had on our orange)
Food is always good too.


----------



## mrmurph

*Nebraska Turkey Camp*

Early season and late season in lovely Nebraska.


----------



## mrmurph

*Some camp scenery*

Early season. And a couple ugly dudes way up on a ridge in the middle of the Great Pine Ridge.


----------



## Techy

shotgunduck said:


> Colorado elk camp.....roughing it
> View attachment 703357


Nice. 

This spot actually looks familiar.


----------



## Rupypug

Here is my jeep wrangler 4 door I sleep in. nice and cozy.


----------



## Art May

*my camp cabin*

This is my cabin I belong to a club in Upstate Pennsylvania. Bradford county


----------



## northwoodsbucks

We just built this place at our land in Rusk Co Wisconsin this year.


----------



## dougbk

2005 elk camp in colorado at 10,000 ft


----------



## shoe337

*I love it >*

Keep them coming.


----------



## lpdoghunter

POW alaska bear camp the greatest show on earth......


----------



## hawgdawg

deadlydave said:


> the flag represtents what this great country was found upon and support to all our men and women in harms way. Not the jackasses that are currently in office.


bingo!!!


----------



## drew747

Menominee County Mi


----------



## nmubowyer

heres some pics from a bow camp in michigans u.p., roughin it had to boil water for hot chocolate in a pbr can, went back to menominee county during rifle season slept in my car, but didnt take any pics


----------



## nmubowyer

drew747 did you have any luck in menominee county, it seemed like an especially slow yr during rifle season this year


----------



## dougbk

2006 New Mexico Elk Camp and what it looked like all packed up (the Beverly Hills Clampetts)


----------



## coonhound

This is typical for me...the top pic is a scouting trip with a buddy, generally I hunt solo as in the bottom photo.

****


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

dougbk said:


> 2006 New Mexico Elk Camp and what it looked like all packed up (the Beverly Hills Clampetts)


sure looks good with that rack on top:teeth:


----------



## p&y hunter

this was my camp this year.


----------



## MNmike

*half my hunting time*

at the cabin.

walk out the door and hunt....


----------



## CPinWV

Up North Camp


----------



## Christopher67

MadMorg said:


> Up North Camp



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## stinger3

lets keep this one going, good thread.


----------



## jrad15

Family Farm, Central Va


----------



## shoe337

*I want to go to Virginia*



jrad15 said:


> Family Farm, Central Va


That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Christopher67

jrad15 said:


> Family Farm, Central Va



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## RunsUpRiver

Thanks for all the pics!

I really like seeing the sleeping bag and tent photos. 

Dean


----------



## skybolt

*Deer Camp '09*

11/09/09 through 11/15/09. The last ones George, the camp mascot.


----------



## kparrott154

Nice camp everyone! I hope to have a nice camp someday


----------



## Havoc-Tec

*Coolest deer camp in New Lersey no doubt...*

This is a buddy of mine here in Jersey's camp. The coolest place in the Garden state. He let a couple of old hunting buddies from Conecticut come down and stay there this year.. good times.


----------



## cnowery13

Here is our place in Alaska. Fly in, fly out. I bet you can imagine why we call the place pucker ridge... Air strip is pretty short! The back deck looks right out onto Mt. McKinley.


----------



## Christopher67

cnowery13 said:


> Here is our place in Alaska. Fly in, fly out. I bet you can imagine why we call the place pucker ridge... Air strip is pretty short! The back deck looks right out onto Mt. McKinley.



Very Nice!


----------



## PAstringking

cnowery13 said:


> Here is our place in Alaska. Fly in, fly out. I bet you can imagine why we call the place pucker ridge... Air strip is pretty short! The back deck looks right out onto Mt. McKinley.


can i ask how you obtained the place?? do you own any land or is it just the house??

very nice BTW


----------



## shoe337

*Alaska*



cnowery13 said:


> Here is our place in Alaska. Fly in, fly out. I bet you can imagine why we call the place pucker ridge... Air strip is pretty short! The back deck looks right out onto Mt. McKinley.


That is too cool!


----------



## kparrott154

cnowery13 said:


> Here is our place in Alaska. Fly in, fly out. I bet you can imagine why we call the place pucker ridge... Air strip is pretty short! The back deck looks right out onto Mt. McKinley.


How long is the air strip? What are you guys flying? I want to fly in Alaska someday


----------



## shoe337

*Show us your happy place!*

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

*Is that all*

No posts in 2 days! C'mon show them off.


----------



## Anaconda

Solo camp at the end of a dirt road, Montana, 08


----------



## DMBfan

*i am liking the tents*

just goes to show that you do not need a fancy cabin to have a good time. however I like the cabins too. someday I will have one of my one. I am thinking a cabin not a tent.


----------



## Anaconda

The big tent in Az


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

well here is my new york hunting camp, with the wife making a loop around the house.(a common ******* thing) Was my hunting land and now we live there year round. It a little hard to get to in the winter,But in new york you lucky to be able to have one place with the taxes so high. The fawn photo was taken in the back yard.I have 3 stand within a short walk from the house.:thumbs_up


----------



## Tx Trapper

Two diff. spots in So.Co.




























Packed-in;


----------



## popeye77

mikedgates said:


> well here is my new york hunting camp, with the wife making a loop around the house.(a common ******* thing) Was my hunting land and now we live there year round. It a little hard to get to in the winter,But in new york you lucky to be able to have one place with the taxes so high. The fawn photo was taken in the back yard.I have 3 stand within a short walk from the house.:thumbs_up


Holy cow Mike!!!! 
That is a beautiful place you have.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

My cabin in northern Ontario. My wife and I got it to this stage on our first trip in 08.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

View attachment 710621


View attachment 710626


View attachment 710631


This is the cabin after our 09 trip. The stream is out the back and the lake is just out the front door. My tree stand is located about 10,000 miles from my house in Australia lol.


----------



## ahunter55

Quebec Caribou & New Mexico Mulies late in Bow season.


----------



## elkkiller#4

idaho elk camp have used the same spot for 7 years now I love it.


----------



## Christopher67

Blackhawkhunter said:


> My cabin in northern Ontario. My wife and I got it to this stage on our first trip in 08.



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up I love it!


----------



## CatskillDraht

Hey Coonhound, good stuff there. Thats how we fly, fast and light. Good for you keep it up!


coonhound said:


> This is typical for me...the top pic is a scouting trip with a buddy, generally I hunt solo as in the bottom photo.
> 
> ****


----------



## cnowery13

PAstringking said:


> can i ask how you obtained the place?? do you own any land or is it just the house??
> 
> very nice BTW


Thanks man. We own the cabin and the land. Something like 80 acres. There are actually 3 cabins together on the property. Beautiful place. I live in Atlanta so I only go once, maybe twice a year.


----------



## cnowery13

kparrott154 said:


> How long is the air strip? What are you guys flying? I want to fly in Alaska someday


The plane pictured is a Cessna 182. Great plane. The airstrip is only 1000 feet, and we load the plane down to the hilt! Fortunately there are huge cliffs on each end of the runway so when we take off, we drop for a second or two and then pick back up. Happens every time, and scares the heck out of me every time. But we have a blast out there. Best bear hunting and king salmon fishing I have ever done!


----------



## kparrott154

cnowery13 said:


> The plane pictured is a Cessna 182. Great plane. The airstrip is only 1000 feet, and we load the plane down to the hilt! Fortunately there are huge cliffs on each end of the runway so when we take off, we drop for a second or two and then pick back up. Happens every time, and scares the heck out of me every time. But we have a blast out there. Best bear hunting and king salmon fishing I have ever done!


Thats awesome! Hopefully I get to fly and do something like that someday :shade:


----------



## lostboy9

Most relaxing week of the year.....:thumbs_up


----------



## shoe337

*Thanks for the pictures!*

I am getting to see a lot of places that I otherwise would never see.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

First attempt uploading these pics did not work.

This is our second trip in 2009, bit more work done to the cabin. Its on 170 acres the stream is behind the cabin and there is a small lake just out front.


----------



## Christopher67

Blackhawkhunter said:


> View attachment 711778
> 
> 
> View attachment 711779
> 
> 
> First attempt uploading these pics did not work.
> 
> This is our second trip in 2009, bit more work done to the cabin. Its on 170 acres the stream is behind the cabin and there is a small lake just out front.



Awsome~!


----------



## tombstone01

lostboy9 said:


> Most relaxing week of the year.....:thumbs_up


one of my favorite set of pics thus far


----------



## GuinnessGood

Blackhawkhunter said:


> View attachment 711778
> 
> 
> View attachment 711779
> 
> 
> First attempt uploading these pics did not work.
> 
> This is our second trip in 2009, bit more work done to the cabin. Its on 170 acres the stream is behind the cabin and there is a small lake just out front.


NICE, so what'cha guys hunt down there? Would luv to see some pics of your wildlife. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Christopher67 said:


> Awsome~!


Hey thanks. Next trip I plan on putting in a shower and hot water. My wife comes with me and we stay for a month so gotta make her comfy!


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

GuinnessGood said:


> NICE, so what'cha guys hunt down there? Would luv to see some pics of your wildlife.
> 
> :darkbeer:


Our cabin is in Northern Ontario, but down here we have Sambar, Red, Fallow Rusa, Axis and Hog deer.


----------



## prairieboy

lostboy9 said:


> Most relaxing week of the year.....:thumbs_up


Now thats a hunting cabin.Love it.


----------



## prairieboy

ttt


----------



## Fantail

It's soooo nice to get away..


----------



## Guest

camp


----------



## JRN11

ttt


----------



## Techy

This thread rocks!


----------



## shoe337

*Save the Thread*

:smile:Show us where you camp and hunt


----------



## OrrHunter1

*ttt*

More Please!


----------



## ryan h

*U.P hunters*



buckmaster27 said:


> this is where and what i stay in in the UP of michigan


where do you guys hunt in the u.p. I live in Escanaba


----------



## alxb2003

camp in middle tn.


----------



## Postless65

shotgunduck said:


> Colorado elk camp.....roughing it
> View attachment 703357


That looks very famliar to me...is that by Jefferson/Southpark area?


----------



## MNmike

*couple more of my place north of Duluth*

No running water until I fix the hand pump.

Electricity by generator only.

I have to boat in.

During hunting season I usually just run lanterns after dark so I can hear the wolves.

Outhouse, view from the back, and the red dot on the map is where I'm at.

Do alot of fishin' there too.


----------



## kgoold

Has anyone built there own log cabin? Was it more or less dificult then building a stick built cabin?


----------



## Christopher67

MNmike said:


> No running water until I fix the hand pump.
> 
> Electricity by generator only.
> 
> I have to boat in.
> 
> During hunting season I usually just run lanterns after dark so I can hear the wolves.
> 
> Outhouse, view from the back, and the red dot on the map is where I'm at.
> 
> Do alot of fishin' there too.



Very nice place!


----------



## wild thang

Camp on wheels, and yes that is smoke. The front has a ramp door that when is opened is fitted with a wall and chimney for a wood stove.







I don't have any pics of our hunting camp which 5 of us built on my families 100 acre woodlot 25 years ago.


----------



## Christopher67

wild thang said:


> Camp on wheels, and yes that is smoke. The front has a ramp door that when is opened is fitted with a wall and chimney for a wood stove.
> View attachment 729811
> 
> I don't have any pics of our hunting camp which 5 of us built on my families 100 acre woodlot 25 years ago.



Man that looks like the ultimate portible camp! :thumbs_up


----------



## case23_69

Tx Trapper said:


> Packed-in;


Tx Trapper - is that a kifaru tipi? how do you like it?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

kgoold said:


> Has anyone built there own log cabin? Was it more or less dificult then building a stick built cabin?


 I built a built this stick built and put log sideing on it. you have the best of both worlds.Did it cheaper than logs also , has higher R rateing also , plus no holes and no caulk.


----------



## martin_shooter

would love to post up some pictures but i dont know how to resize them.. anyone wanna help?


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

mikedgates said:


> I built a built this stick built and put log sideing on it. you have the best of both worlds.Did it cheaper than logs also , has higher R rateing also , plus no holes and no caulk.


Your place looks great. That has to be the mother of all cultipackers you have there.


----------



## kwilson16

*what siding manufacturer?*

Blackhawkhunter,

What siding manufacturer? That stuff looks great!

Thanks!


----------



## undercover

mikedgates said:


> I built a built this stick built and put log sideing on it. you have the best of both worlds.Did it cheaper than logs also , has higher R rateing also , plus no holes and no caulk.


Beautiful! Love it.:thumbs_up


----------



## Tug08

*Nothing fancy but here is mine*

Was my fathers and now is mine. Thanks Dad I will take as good a care of it as you did.


----------



## Christopher67

Tug08 said:


> Was my fathers and now is mine. Thanks Dad I will take as good a care of it as you did.



Very nice Tug08 :thumbs_up


----------



## Drawin Deadly

Awesome thread! Those are all great pics and it makes me long for being part of a camp. I hunt locally only right now. I would love to be part of something like that.

Marty needs to get his pics up too! Come on ZAP!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

kwilson16 said:


> Blackhawkhunter,
> 
> What siding manufacturer? That stuff looks great!
> 
> Thanks!



I got a local guy that makes it, he will delivery in any state on the east cost. Its http://www.fingerlakesloghomes.com/


----------



## hunting1

Here are a few on my work computer. It makes September feel so far away!


----------



## shoe337

*Wow!*



hunting1 said:


> Here are a few on my work computer. It makes September feel so far away!


I love the scenery.


----------



## lwood10

A few photos of camp or views from camp. Man I LOVE being out west camping in my tent.


----------



## shoe337

*I love it!*

Hurry up October!!!!


----------



## hunting1

October! Come on September man!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

hunting1 said:


> October! Come on September man!


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## BO HNTR

Home sweet home at 11,700' in Colorado.......










My "kitchen"......


----------



## crego97

*Awesome!!!*

These are some great hunting get away spots... I cant wait to build one for myself...
Keep them coming..
Chad
:darkbeer:


----------



## chaostheory

hunting1 said:


> October! Come on September man!


September...July!!!!!!!


----------



## JRN11

Here's the camp that I packed in 4 miles last year. How crazy was I?


----------



## Christopher67

JRN11 said:


> Here's the camp that I packed in 4 miles last year. How crazy was I?


Thats awsome! You're not crazy at all. :thumbs_up 

I have to do this someday.


----------



## BO HNTR

> Here's the camp that I packed in 4 miles last year. How crazy was I?


I share your insanity! 










Home sweet home.....


----------



## Christopher67

BO HNTR said:


> I share your insanity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home sweet home.....



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Rembrandt1

Place to sleep, cook, and hang out during hunting season...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

rembrandt1 said:


> place to sleep, cook, and hang out during hunting season...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## shootnrelease

Love all the pictures, gonna have to take some of my camps next year!!!


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Our " Crib" an old corn crib










Parking area










Kitchen area










storage/sleeping area










More sleeping










our personalized "throne"










the "king of the crib" upon his throne :wink:


----------



## BeachBow

JRN11 said:


> Here's the camp that I packed in 4 miles last year. How crazy was I?


You must have some pack mule in your ancestry!! :wink:

How much did that pack weight?


----------



## tguil

I like 'em both. Critters right outside the door regardless. No long hikes with a backpack for this "old guy". 

Tom


----------



## Christopher67

tguil said:


> I like 'em both. Critters right outside the door regardless. No long hikes with a backpack for this "old guy".
> 
> Tom



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

Uncle Bucky said:


> the "king of the crib" upon his throne :wink:



Hey Uncle Bucky, nice magazine rack! :thumbs_up


----------



## Rwainwright

Snows sometimes


----------



## JRN11

BeachBow said:


> You must have some pack mule in your ancestry!! :wink:
> 
> How much did that pack weight?



I don't know exactly. I would guess around 80lbs. I learned that I packed way to much. Next time I think I can shave off 20lbs. or so.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Rwainwright said:


> Snows sometimes


That is really a nice picture.


----------



## Christopher67

LiteSpeed1 said:


> That is really a nice picture.


x2 for sure! :thumbs_up


----------



## Redneck5

First one is moose camp about 1/2 mile from the Arctic Circle. The 2nd is from Goat camp. That is me packing out moose 2 miles, 3 trips each for 3 guys.


----------



## Top-Pin

Bear Camp Backwoods Idaho!!


----------



## Christopher67

Sweet photos guys, keep them coming! :thumbs_up


----------



## lasportsman2

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## kjrice

coonhound said:


> This is typical for me...the top pic is a scouting trip with a buddy, generally I hunt solo as in the bottom photo.
> 
> ****


Did Sasquatch take your pic?


----------



## JRN11

BO HNTR said:


> I share your insanity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home sweet home.....


I just saw your article and these pictures in Eastmans. Congrats! It looks like you really found a honey hole.


----------



## Big Country

East Texas camp......lots of deer and hogs make the camp well worth it!










Quebec bear camp.....pretty soon we will be there for 4 weeks.:tongue:










Right beside Colorado elk camp......can`t find the tent pictures?:mg:










South Africa camp......










PA deer camp.....we have so many deer there that they get stuck in the rafters.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic

Mitch, is that dirt on your truck?


----------



## Big Country

Skeptic said:


> Mitch, is that dirt on your truck?


That is a LOT of dirt........but not as much as it is sporting right now.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I like that Gorilla seat cushion on the Honda.


----------



## OrrHunter1

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Big Country

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I like that Gorilla seat cushion on the Honda.


Hey, that seat cushion is awesome for the guy riding on the back heading towards the fishing holes.:shade:


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Big Country said:


> Hey, that seat cushion is awesome for the guy riding on the back heading towards the fishing holes.:shade:


No doubt! Beats sitting on the rack. I have three of them, I know how comfy they are.


----------



## empaint3

*Thanks*

Way to go, now I can't enjoy my Spring or Summer because I'm waiting for Fall


----------



## dlhredfoxx

*It ain't much...*

...but it's portable!


----------



## King

I don't have many of my pictures accessible at the station but here are a couple.

First is a scenic picture of one of the cabins on the property I hunt. In both pictures, pretty much all the land you see on the left side of the first picture and all of the land in the second picture is owned by my buddies family. I'll post some pictures of the camp we stay at when I get home.



















Another scenic picture of camp.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Beamen123 said:


> I don't have many of my pictures accessible at the station but here are a couple.
> 
> First is a scenic picture of one of the cabins on the property I hunt. In both pictures, pretty much all the land you see on the left side of the first picture and all of the land in the second picture is owned by my buddies family. I'll post some pictures of the camp we stay at when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another scenic picture of camp.


Beaman123---Is that the land where you shot your "wild" turkey?


----------



## Christopher67

Beamen123 said:


> I don't have many of my pictures accessible at the station but here are a couple.
> 
> First is a scenic picture of one of the cabins on the property I hunt. In both pictures, pretty much all the land you see on the left side of the first picture and all of the land in the second picture is owned by my buddies family. I'll post some pictures of the camp we stay at when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another scenic picture of camp.



Beamen that top 1st picture is awsome, I wish i could have it as my wallpaper on my desktop! :thumbs_up


----------



## Big Country

Christopher67 said:


> Beamen that top 1st picture is awsome, I wish i could have it as my wallpaper on my desktop! :thumbs_up


You should be able to do that easy enough......


----------



## Christopher67

Big Country said:


> You should be able to do that easy enough......



I wish i knew how.


----------



## Big Country

Christopher67 said:


> I wish i knew how.


If you have a PC........right click on the picture you want. A box will appear, click on "set as desktop"

Just that easy.

If you have a Mac.......right click on picture, and click on "use image as desktop picture"


----------



## Christopher67

Big Country said:


> If you have a PC........right click on the picture you want. A box will appear, click on "set as desktop"
> 
> Just that easy.
> 
> If you have a Mac.......right click on picture, and click on "use image as desktop picture"



Yea i know  its not gonna look right though


----------



## sts3500

You guys all have some truely amazing pictures!!!


----------



## King

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Beaman123---Is that the land where you shot your "wild" turkey?


It most certainly is. :wink:


----------



## RunsUpRiver

Christopher67 said:


> I wish i could have it as my wallpaper on my desktop!




Right click on the picture and then choose "set as background" or " save as wallpaper" and it will be.

Of course, it's best to ask permission first 

Dean


----------



## Big Country

Christopher67 said:


> Yea i know  its not gonna look right though




Threw it up on my mac and it looked awesome.:thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

RunsUpRiver said:


> Right click on the picture and then choose "set as background" or " save as wallpaper" and it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Dean



Yes i know this, but the picture will not be as clear.


----------



## mark j

Elk camps over the last few years...


----------



## jmeier1981

Rembrandt1 said:


> Place to sleep, cook, and hang out during hunting season...


That wouldnt happen to be outside Blakesburg, IA would it?


----------



## Christopher67

ttt


----------



## shoe337

*Very nice*



mark j said:


> Elk camps over the last few years...


Beautiful country and big bulls!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

these are some great pics guys and gals


----------



## TMall

Awesome pictures :thumbs_up


----------



## mark j

shoe337 said:


> Beautiful country and big bulls!


Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. That 5X5 bull was killed last year by my 15 yr old son. That was his 5th bow kill, first elk.


----------



## shoe337

*That is a huge accomplishment!*



mark j said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. That 5X5 bull was killed last year by my 15 yr old son. That was his 5th bow kill, first elk.


I have never killed an Elk at all.


----------



## <3 Archery

deadlydave said:


> This is what my elk camp looks like every year. The wall tent was 15 years old this Fall. A hunting camp just isn't complete without the Stars and Strips.


Im betting at some point in your life you were in the military. That camp just screams discipline lol.


----------



## shoe337

*Lets see some more!*

This is my all time favorite thread. I love to see where everyone hunts and camps.


----------



## shoe337

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## ndemiter

spring turkey camp. 2010. sleep tent on the right, cook tent on the left. cooler and chairs... well i was sittin in one or the other when i took the pictures!:darkbeer:ukey::darkbeer:ukey::darkbeer:

sometimes... it just works out like that.:mg:


----------



## Havoc-Tec

Taken this past weekend here in Jersey.


----------



## grnxlt

Hunting camp at Treasure Lake, Pennsylvania.


----------



## ISOP&YJER

*Somewhere in the mountains of virginia*

Have had many enjoyable Bowhunts here over the past 20 plus years. A beautiful place in the Virginia Mountains adjacent to the National Forest.


----------



## shoe337

*Awesome*



ISOP&YJER said:


> Have had many enjoyable Bowhunts here over the past 20 plus years. A beautiful place in the Virginia Mountains adjacent to the National Forest.


That is absolutely awesome.


----------



## ahunter55

June tomorrow-Draw is soon


----------



## Ando11

*Wyoming Elk Camp*

from the top of a mountain.


----------



## ohhiitznik

bump!


----------



## shoe337

*Won't Be Long*

We should start seeing 2010 camp pictures.


----------



## J-Meaux

heres the new pop up i just picked up for FREE!! its an 89 but its in great shape. it will be my camp on a new piece of property i just got in southern mississippi.


----------



## ttank0789

My hunting camp is my man cave because I never travel that far from my house to deer hunt.


----------



## Tex 5




----------



## chinogoose

Here is camp from 2008 and 2009 both deer camps with no luck in 2008 but late season B zone in 2009 paid off for most of my buddys i had to work that last week:sad:


----------



## tguil

Oh, what the heck.... my year round "camp". I "hunt" from this location almost every day during archery and firearm seasons... both deer and turkey. I've even taken a couple of critters from the deck. When I'm not "hunting" from here, my usual "camp" is a pop-up camper or a two-person tent. 

Tom


----------



## DB444

*Here's a picture from the 1990's*

A group of us were camped at Pinnacle Creek in Wyoming County.


----------



## barel74

Idaho '08 Elk camp


----------



## shoe337

*I knew there had to be more!*

Thanks for the new posts, I would love to see snow right now. Those pictures help cool me off.


----------



## arcountryboy

No updated pics, but this is my home away from home. 79 ford, 351W auto tranny. The shelf on the passanger side has been removed and a fold up frame for a twin airbed is in place, also has a mr. buddy heater with a vent in the roof. With the bed deflated and folded up I can haul all my gear plus load my 4-wheeler inside if I dont want to take a trailer.


----------



## J-Meaux

that van is pretty awesome. i'd line-x the whole inside.....or maybe camo shag carpeting.


----------



## OrrHunter1

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## shoe337

*Ttt*

Lets see some more.


----------



## shoe337

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## SlapchopKid

Deer camp in michigan, firearm season




























This picture is of the older cabin, you can kind of see it in the first picture. Its been around since the 1940's, but the building is older than that.









One more of the newer cabin, I will say that SOB is warm with the wood stove, even warmer wit the GF in the fall time! haha


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

SLAPCHOP, that's a great lookin cabin.


----------



## NY911

Blackhawkhunter said:


> SLAPCHOP, that's a great lookin cabin.


man I agree! I love it! it is absolutely perfect!

BU I cringed seeing the cook in his camo!!!


----------



## Flydown

Turkey camp in MO.


----------



## Reflexman

This a good thread.:shade:


----------



## SlapchopKid

NY911 said:


> man I agree! I love it! it is absolutely perfect!
> 
> BU I cringed seeing the cook in his camo!!!



Haha, I know! thats my dad cookin it up for the boys. During gun season its kind of a all heck cuts loose type of hunt. Scent control is thrown out the window sort of. I try and stick to my regimine the best I can.


----------



## killzone90

U all have nice hunting camps. My cabin is still under constrution. We bought the land this year and still have not got it done yet but we are trying. He works on the house and im working on the land.


----------



## rschultheis

great thread just looked at the entire thing. Esp love the elk tent camps, good stuff!


----------



## rschultheis

great thread just looked at the entire thing. Esp love the elk tent camps, good stuff!


----------



## spetty

This was our successful camp this year.


----------



## chemoshots

Here's the inside of our cabin with our crew winding down after a long day in the field...










A few of our wall mounts...










and the bunk where I've slept for the last 12 or so years of deer camp. You know you're finally a camp vet when you can show up last and nobody has touched your bed :wink: Hands off the bottom bunk fellas.


----------



## rebell

2009


----------



## carl58

A great site.


----------



## shoe337

*I love it!*

Seeing the snow pictures almost makes me forget it is 160 degrees in Oklahoma right now.


----------



## shoe337

*Lets see some more!*

Post those camp pictures.


----------



## SlapchopKid

*Michigan elk camp*

This was in december of 2008. My dad was drawn for the coveted Michigan elk tag, bull permit. This takes place near Atlanta, Michigan. I think like 40-50 thousand people apply for 200-300 tags each year. Its a lottery system. Heres our army tent, we had 7 people on our crew.



















About 15 degrees outside, and 80 degrees inside the tent. Heat was not a problem with the wood stove!!


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00

Camp 12 miles in the Everglades! PARADISE!!!


----------



## oakwood304

Put the new Aluminum roof on last weekend at camp, plus a few other projects. All ready for the upcoming season in the Adirondack Mtns. of New York!

Dinner for the guys the last night, nothing better than a hunk of meet on an open fire!


----------



## mdurham47

Tug08 said:


> Was my fathers and now is mine. Thanks Dad I will take as good a care of it as you did.


I like it!


----------



## shoe337

*Nice*



oakwood304 said:


> Put the new Aluminum roof on last weekend at camp, plus a few other projects. All ready for the upcoming season in the Adirondack Mtns. of New York!
> 
> Dinner for the guys the last night, nothing better than a hunk of meet on an open fire!


Soon there will be deer steaks on that grill!


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## ahunter55

2 1/2 weeks ago on DIY Wy. Antelope


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ahunter55 said:


> 2 1/2 weeks ago on DIY Wy. Antelope


Nice photos,But I dont see any arrow hole in that doe. LOL


----------



## cold1984

The Camp









Shed & Out House









View from my sleeping area









The buck pole


It's in the middle of nowhere Ottawa National Forest in the UP of Michigan. 59 miles SW of Marquette & 17 South of the nearest town of Sidnaw Mi.


----------



## gun870guy

oakwood304 said:


> Put the new Aluminum roof on last weekend at camp, plus a few other projects. All ready for the upcoming season in the Adirondack Mtns. of New York!
> 
> Dinner for the guys the last night, nothing better than a hunk of meet on an open fire!


Nice!!! We had a place similar to that by star lake... we had to sell it I guess :/ but we still pack up there to bear hunt.... When I gte the chance to go back :/


----------



## jsager

Here's our hunting camp in Central PA. Thats where i will be from October till December.


----------



## pirogue53

Elk camp


----------



## catfish2

I'll give you two....the old days...and then the dream finally realized-----
2nd home/vacation home/weekend getaway/deer camp/fish camp/turkey camp
Vredenburgh, Alabama


----------



## shoe337

Keep them coming, this is the only way I will ever get to see some of these places.


----------



## Jungleman

Sometimes this...








other times this...








our camp sits at the edge of this meadow 








best thing is my whole setup is totally portable
so if an area isn`t panning out a bold move is easy
throw & go








sometimes it`s the back of the truck in an out of the way place








sometimes it`s way out of the way









It`s always good to be home......but even better to be out!


----------



## ahunter55

NYHILLBILLY-everyone likes a little A-- but no one likes a smart A--. Hey, complete penetration is all I can say. It looks good on paper-my arrow did the job & quick....Remember-you helped get her out to the truck....Good luck on your trip, you should be on the road today...


----------



## jwcatto

These pics are charging my batteries for hunting season, keep em coming.


----------



## shoe337

18 more days until Oklahoma Opener! But whose counting? Show those camps and cabins!


----------



## shoe337

ttt


----------



## hivoltg

Here are some pics of our camp. We use to all sleep in the old cabin, but now we use it for storage and sleep in the trailer. We don't have any running water or electricity


----------



## BoKat

Bump this thread up - my favorite one going!!


----------



## Fantail

Can't wait to get back up there!


----------



## jwcatto

No picture of camp, But here is a pic of one of our boats on the way back home 

we packed light!


----------



## 48down




----------



## HOTTSCENTS




----------



## shoe337

NEVADA HUNTER said:


>


You Nevada Boys are tough!


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## tjb50cal

awesome thread


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

hunt camp '09


----------



## Tweez

My wifes new trailer, my new hunting camp:wink:


----------



## WisBuckHunter94

Ill have to bring back photos of the camp we stay at in Wyoming for mules. Used to have two shacks but the cows busted into the smaller one and pooped all over and then one got trapped in and died....ukey: Trashed to say the least but the other one is still good. Awesome place, 10 miles down gravel and another 5 down mud two track and extremely sketchy switchbacks. Get some of the deer camps too when im there next but im lovin some of your camps !!!


----------



## shoe337

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hunt camp '09


Looks like you have plenty of help.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

Soon we should be seeing this years camp pictures.


----------



## ArcheryMachine

*Hunting Camp*

Here are a few pics from camp this year. Just started leaving the RV's at home and bought a wall tent last year. This year we added two of the Cabela's bunk bed cots and they were a huge space saver. We also move\ed the kitchen outside and added the propane oven/stove by Camp Chef and also brought a little microwave.....Pretty sweet :darkbeer:

Had four guys in this 12 X 16 tent.


----------



## Christopher67

ArcheryMachine said:


> Here are a few pics from camp this year. Just started leaving the RV's at home and bought a wall tent last year. This year we added two of the Cabela's bunk bed cots and they were a huge space saver. We also move\ed the kitchen outside and added the propane oven/stove by Camp Chef and also brought a little microwave.....Pretty sweet :darkbeer:
> 
> Had four guys in this 12 X 16 tent.




Awsome setup, thanks for the pics. :thumbs_up


----------



## ArcheryMachine

*Deer Camp*

Here are some pics from deer camp. Not to rough but this trip was awesome. These guys who own the property manage the Whitetail that are taken and they do a great job. Saw lots of bucks but didn't get an opportunity to shoot a shooter buck. I had one large 4x4 at 52 uds that just wouldn't give me the shot I wanted. We had two days to hunt so on day two of the evening hunt I shot a doe....Hey, tastes better than my tag :teeth:


----------



## Christopher67

ArcheryMachine said:


> Here are some pics from deer camp. Not to rough but this trip was awesome. These guys who own the property manage the Whitetail that are taken and they do a great job. Saw lots of bucks but didn't get an opportunity to shoot a shooter buck. I had one large 4x4 at 52 uds that just wouldn't give me the shot I wanted. We had two days to hunt so on day two of the evening hunt I shot a doe....Hey, tastes better than my tag :teeth:





That place & the views are awsome! Wheres that located? :thumbs_up


----------



## Air Raider

bump for a good thread


----------



## shoe337

ArcheryMachine said:


> Here are some pics from deer camp. Not to rough but this trip was awesome. These guys who own the property manage the Whitetail that are taken and they do a great job. Saw lots of bucks but didn't get an opportunity to shoot a shooter buck. I had one large 4x4 at 52 uds that just wouldn't give me the shot I wanted. We had two days to hunt so on day two of the evening hunt I shot a doe....Hey, tastes better than my tag :teeth:


Thats the way I like to "rough it"


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## TDBone

I just rebuilt my camper this summer. She's at hunt camp now. Love it!

Check out the rebuild thread here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552677


----------



## Air Raider

ttt


----------



## ivacic

this is a great thread


----------



## NY911

TDBone said:


> I just rebuilt my camper this summer. She's at hunt camp now. Love it!
> 
> Check out the rebuild thread here:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552677


Respect a man who camos the tires too!


----------



## ruffme

pheasant hunting--ND and the old homested MN


----------



## arhassett

Gotta love MN :shade:


----------



## Budworth402

TDBone said:


> I just rebuilt my camper this summer. She's at hunt camp now. Love it!
> 
> Check out the rebuild thread here:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552677


That thing is incredible! I did the same thing you did for the boot rack! Awesome looking camper


----------



## Dylanl

Awesome camp photos everyone! Its really cool to see what everyone uses.


----------



## BoKat

Let's see if we can get this back up to the top - love looking at all of these photo's - great camps!!


----------



## shoe337

Don't let this thread die. I am not getting to go on any camping hunts this year so I am relying on you people to put your camps up.


----------



## Anaconda

One man camp, set up in Montana


----------



## Anaconda

Two man + camp, in Arizona


----------



## broadfieldpoint

Central Idaho on Newsome Creek....


----------



## gtaggart

ttt


----------



## AL woodsman

Here is my small cabin.


----------



## jwcatto

^^^That is Awesome!

I just want a small cabin to call home during season.


----------



## lungdeflator

Here's a few from our Wyoming elk camp near Lander. My second cousin was a dentist in Lander and took us up in his little plane before the hunt..... our camp was in the top end of that middle draw you see. We took two elk in that draw as they returned from feeding in the ranchers alfalfa fields during the evening.










Camp after a fresh snow....










Meat on the packs......










Meat on the pole....


----------



## shoe337

lungdeflator said:


> Here's a few from our Wyoming elk camp near Lander. My second cousin was a dentist in Lander and took us up in his little plane before the hunt..... our camp was in the top end of that middle draw you see. We took two elk in that draw as they returned from feeding in the ranchers alfalfa fields during the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp after a fresh snow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat on the packs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat on the pole....


Looks like the meat pole is loaded!


----------



## gtsum2

fantastic pictures!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Ya lets keep them coming


----------



## swampdonkeysk

Moose camp this year and my house!! Have moose, deer, bear, and elk in my back yard!:wink:


----------



## ORarcheryboy

Fire


----------



## elk country rp

camp & the beast of burden that hauled it up the ridge...


----------



## Corinth Hunter

Cabin got done enough for hunting but still needs more work come spring. Wood burning stove kept us nice and toasty. Great addition to our land as we use it year round. The camera is out of level not the building!


----------



## NV200

Hopefully I don't get in trouble for this but heres a link to another forum's thread with some cool camp photos.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/16724.html


----------



## shoe337

Keep them coming. I am sure there are some nice camp sites from this 2010 season.


----------



## Lien2

2010 Elk camp.

Lien2


----------



## shoe337

Lien2 said:


> 2010 Elk camp.
> 
> Lien2


That is beautiful! What State?


----------



## N7709K

here's the best i could find now.... picture makes it look alot bigger than it is


----------



## shoe337

N7709K said:


> here's the best i could find now.... picture makes it look alot bigger than it is


Looks like you had plenty of help.


----------



## dhom

Wow! I really enjoyed this thread! Looking at all those pics of everyones camps was better than watching any hunting show on t.v. Would love to see more.


----------



## shoe337

It is a great thread. Lets see those 2010 camp photos. I did not get to go anywhere this year to hunt, so I want to see where you went.


----------



## MAVinWA

WA State, eastern. Early season deer hunt. Canvas front porch attached









late November archery deer hunt. Without canvas front porch set up. Wells cargo trailer serves as the camp kitchen & secure storage when out huntin'.









imposing Mt Ranier view, at dusk


----------



## shoe337

Lets post them up!


----------



## shoe337

Lets see those camps.


----------



## seed

Somewhere in Arkansas:


----------



## Sliverflicker

Bear camp, early 80s.


----------



## shoe337

It is hard to beat anywhere in Arkansas.


----------



## hunter1963

North Dakota and Louisiana


----------



## Lien2

Deer "Camp" in northern MN. 

Lien2


----------



## GuinnessGood

Got electric run to it this year, even put a little heater in it...which helps in Nov/Dec when your in WV.


----------



## Hoyt1010

Home for 10 days of archery season in Ohio.. I'll put some pics of camp in TX and OK later.


----------



## shoe337

You are a lucky man! Getting to hunt three states and take the family!


Hoyt1010 said:


> Home for 10 days of archery season in Ohio.. I'll put some pics of camp in TX and OK later.
> 
> View attachment 994590
> View attachment 994591
> View attachment 994592


----------



## shoe337

Lets See some more!


----------



## broadfieldpoint

A few more....Central Idaho...


----------



## Mathias

Hunting camp/ get-away
View attachment 1003533


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

broadfieldpoint said:


> A few more....Central Idaho...



Thats cool , but that trailer looks a little big for that element. I got a element and drove back from Idaho with 4 antelope and a elk and towing a pop up camper. I thought I had about a full load. LOL


----------



## Hoyt1010

shoe337 said:


> you are a lucky man! Getting to hunt three states and take the family!


very lucky!!


----------



## shoe337

Lets see some more. None since February.


----------



## huntnheel

Great thread! Keep 'em coming.
heel


----------



## OrrHunter1

ttt


----------



## NChunter33

South ga family hunt camp


----------



## shoe337

NChunter33 said:


> South ga family hunt camp


That is awesome!! If those walls could talk we could learn some history. How old is that house?


----------



## dille7

elk camp in washington


----------



## dille7




----------



## Finger_Flinger

I love this thread, ttt!


----------



## dille7




----------



## Finger_Flinger

ttt!


----------



## Tweet46

Elk Camp from a few years ago...Can't believe we got those trailers and the horses up that mountain...








looking out from Gods front porch...


----------



## shoe337

Bout time for some 2011 pics, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## bonethug

catfish2 said:


> I'll give you two....the old days...and then the dream finally realized-----
> 2nd home/vacation home/weekend getaway/deer camp/fish camp/turkey camp
> Vredenburgh, Alabama


Mase you shoulda posted one up of our Illinois camp last year......... lol.


----------



## Postless65

ttt


----------



## gman82001

man i love this thread


----------



## gtaggart

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

Well it is October time to see some more.................


----------



## andymac40330

I agree, I really enjoy seeing all the different setups.


----------



## JakeInMa

Nice and dry after 5 days of constant rain this past week!


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Blackhawkhunter said:


> My cabin in northern Ontario. My wife and I got it to this stage on our first trip in 08.


Got a bit more done last trip.


----------



## crankn101

Great thread!


----------



## P.Fleek

Keep them coming! love the post on #353. cool cabin.


----------



## Blast

Part of the camp, the area in the foreground is where we setup our tent.

The barbed wire around the camp keeps the cows out.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

When I leave the State, this our camp


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

here is my new one. pick it up tomorrow, Plan on putting it right into service for grouse hunting in upper Michigan.can tow it with my honda and still get 20 MPG

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...49&item=230669236658&sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## PAHunter2D

Loving the pics. As someone who has always hunted "from home", these pics are fantastic! I want to do this some day!


----------



## Jellio

AL woodsman said:


> Here is my small cabin.


Love it!!!!!


----------



## max penner

RightWing said:


> I go to this camp in Missouri every year, we have a blast.


Ha thats interesting. I live about ten miles from your camp Been past it mutiple times!!!! Awesome place to hunt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottebay

Very old cabin in da U.P.


Sent from my Di-Lithium crystal powered iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe337

I was excited to see some new posts!!!


----------



## Dmb41loud

this is such a cool thread. keep them coming


----------



## Scottebay

Our current camp (11 X 16 interior dimensions for 4 guys.)


Sent from my Di-Lithium crystal powered iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe337

Scottebay said:


> Our current camp (11 X 16 interior dimensions for 4 guys.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Di-Lithium crystal powered iPhone using Tapatalk


That will work , now lets see the surroundings.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## timsmith

WOW! those are some great pics and awesome camps......one day


----------



## JRN11

ttt


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## yokelokie

This is the inside of the old milk barn I camp in. I cleaned it out and put up some old used cedar siding with insulations. I have electricity so we have electric lights, TV, and even fridg and small window unit a.c. 

It is a GREAT deer camp and my wife and I like to go over for a quiet weekend from time to time. I mortally love the place.


----------



## Scottebay

Our buck pole just put up. (That's why there is nothing in it!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ala_Archer

Here's mine. Been a work in progress for 2 years now. Only about 900 square feet. Located in NW Alabama on 13 acres.


----------



## shoe337

yokelokie said:


> This is the inside of the old milk barn I camp in. I cleaned it out and put up some old used cedar siding with insulations. I have electricity so we have electric lights, TV, and even fridg and small window unit a.c.
> 
> It is a GREAT deer camp and my wife and I like to go over for a quiet weekend from time to time. I mortally love the place.


I can see why you love it. It is a neat spot. I do 90% of my hunting on Muddy Boggy in Southeast Atoka County.


----------



## shoe337

Ala_Archer said:


> Here's mine. Been a work in progress for 2 years now. Only about 900 square feet. Located in NW Alabama on 13 acres.


That is beyond nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shoe337

Lets see some more!


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## fraz23

buckmaster27 said:


> this is where and what i stay in in the UP of michigan


where abouts in the UP do you go


----------



## muleguy

Sept. Bow hunt in Bighole,Montana


----------



## shoe337

muleguy said:


> View attachment 1250159
> Sept. Bow hunt in Bighole,Montana


Now that is camping! I bet ice will last for a long time in those ice chests.


----------



## wisbooner3932

I don't have any pictures of ours but it's an old pig shack that we completely revamped and when your inside you would never guess that pigs used to live there. A lot of my family members are construction workers so when they would be throwing away old shelves, cabinets, carpeting, glass doors, etc. they would throw them in the back of their truck and take it to the shack. The only thing its missing is plumbing! We've got a wood stove, tv, refridgerator (built by International Harvestor and is nearly 50 years old but still runs great lol), and 2 freezers. It's 30'x30' but only 4 people sleep there because the rest (6 more people) are within driving distance.


----------



## baddaddy

Elk camp.


----------



## eblues

yokelokie said:


> This is the inside of the old milk barn I camp in. I cleaned it out and put up some old used cedar siding with insulations. I have electricity so we have electric lights, TV, and even fridg and small window unit a.c.
> 
> It is a GREAT deer camp and my wife and I like to go over for a quiet weekend from time to time. I mortally love the place.


Insanely cool, love it! Any outside pics?


----------



## deadeyemark

My camp mascott - Carmen Electra. She's been in camp for over 10 yrs. Deer camp, 6900', WA.


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## Brasco

Anaconda said:


> One man camp, set up in Montana


That isnt the highland mt's is it? That spot sure looks familiar.


----------



## DocB

I don't have pics but about 6 years ago at the farm we leased there was an old tobacco barn. The old lady that owned it was trying to cut costs and decided to tear down all of the old buildings. Well before she did she sold the siding off the barn. That spring during turkey season with the siding off and before she tore it down we camped in that barn. It was so awesome that year. This old barn was huge. We pulled two trucks inside, set up our tents and even had a fire. It rained the entire night and not one drop hit us. Still can't believe she tore that down to save a couple hundred bucks a year.


----------



## phildaddy

Camp House








Inside Camp House

















Bunk Room








Back Porch








Skinning Rack/Meat House








Inside Meat House
















Smoke House








Inside Smoke House


----------



## shoe337

Now that is an awesome set up! That is one heck of a meat grinder.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## corypetras

clearfiel pa


----------



## shoe337

corypetras said:


> clearfiel pa
> View attachment 1253769
> View attachment 1253770
> 
> View attachment 1253771
> View attachment 1253772
> 
> View attachment 1253773


This is another one of those camps that has a lot of history long before it was a camp. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

phildaddy said:


> Camp House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Camp House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunk Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinning Rack/Meat House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Meat House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Smoke House


Hey you just need to build an out house then you will have the full set.
Seriously Impressive!


----------



## dbierman

This cabin belongs to a buddy of mine and it's been in his family along with the 200 acres it sits on for over 100 years. I think the cabin was built around 1900-1920, not really sure. I do know his grandfather lived in the cabin when he was a kid, the old single shot shotgun he hunted with as a kid still hangs over the mantle. It has a 1/4' bolt head welded on the hammer so you can cock it.

I can go there and hunt on it any time I want and there's some really nice turkeys in this area. No dues to pay or anything like that, just show up and do what I want. He and I use to spend the weekends there goofing off and drinking beer but these days I just go there and hunt for the day and go home, it's only a 45 minute drive from my house. The best thing about the whole deal is that they don't hunt, so all the wildlife is there for me.


----------



## cabotvt

Great pictures of some very nice camps


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## corypetras

shoe337 said:


> This is another one of those camps that has a lot of history long before it was a camp. Thanks for posting.


yea there is alot of history there, used to be a old farm, 120 years old, alot of deer taken out of there but nothing is better then the memories


----------



## P&Y3times

ttt


----------



## shoe337

No posts since January. This is one of my favorite threads. Lets keep this alive.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

awesome thread......I've always wanted to do a deer camp and this has totally inspired me to get a deer camp going with my dad, nephew and son this fall....first week of november will be DEER CAMP!!!! i'm making the calls now....making a list.... pack up some tents stuff some backpacks.....load up the deer cart as much as it will take and hump it in a few miles to a spot where i always wanted to camp!! awesome! thanks for keeping it going shoe337!!


----------



## Johnson230

This place is owned by my buddies family in SW Missouri. It's 120ac and have been in the family for over 100 years. I'd say the cabing was built around 1900-1910. 



















Out house is just to the right, out of frame.


----------



## SDHockin

40 acres, private on three sides (my boss), state owned on the fourth, nearest power is 2.5 mi., nearest ashpalt is 4.5 mi.,never borrowed a dime, all out of pocket (going on seven years), almost finished, maple, cherry and cedar were sawn, planed and T&G'ed on site, leave in the A.M. for the weekend,PEACE and QUIET!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

SDHockin said:


> 40 acres, private on three sides (my boss), state owned on the fourth, nearest power is 2.5 mi., nearest ashpalt is 4.5 mi.,never borrowed a dime, all out of pocket (going on seven years), almost finished, maple, cherry and cedar were sawn, planed and T&G'ed on site, leave in the A.M. for the weekend,PEACE and QUIET!
> View attachment 1380965
> 
> View attachment 1380967
> 
> View attachment 1380968
> 
> View attachment 1380969
> 
> View attachment 1380970


Nice camp i assume in the U.P. I like the looks of it . I spend some time up in the western part of the u.p . I a big grouse hunter.


----------



## SDHockin

Thanks and Yes on the U.P., between Marquette and Munising, Good bear country! Grouse too!


----------



## lifesadrag

Those are some dandy bucks for the U. P.


----------



## Mathias

Off the back porch this morning.
View attachment 1381043


----------



## MN Huntress

deadlydave said:


> the flag represtents what this great country was found upon and support to all our men and women in harms way. Not the *******es that are currently in office.


***applause!!!***


----------



## leroy8541

deer camp in south arkansas


----------



## thabull

Well down here in South east Georgia, we do it dirty. But hey, this pic is from a few years ago before kids, marriage, etc. It was our first lease on our own and looking at these pics makes me remember some of my best times.










This is the last day of the season! Truly a great day for our camp.


----------



## SDHockin

lifesadrag, I wish they were from the U.P., they are Canadian (Sask.)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

SDHockin said:


> Thanks and Yes on the U.P., between Marquette and Munising, Good bear country! Grouse too!


this is my U.P camp, but taxes are low LOL


----------



## jlh42581

My new camp for this year


----------



## RT1

Mathias said:


> Off the back porch this morning.
> View attachment 1381043


Mathias.......you got one heck of a spread................
hey let's see some interior photos.....


----------



## Timinator

This is '02 Dodge Diesel 4x with 9'6" Lance camper.


----------



## RT1

Timinator said:


> This is '02 Dodge Diesel 4x with 9'6" Lance camper.


cool setup!


----------



## lifesadrag

SDHockin said:


> lifesadrag, I wish they were from the U.P., they are Canadian (Sask.)


Didn't really think so but I had to ask.


----------



## iwantone2.4

and


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

SDHockin said:


> 40 acres, private on three sides (my boss), state owned on the fourth, nearest power is 2.5 mi., nearest ashpalt is 4.5 mi.,never borrowed a dime, all out of pocket (going on seven years), almost finished, maple, cherry and cedar were sawn, planed and T&G'ed on site, leave in the A.M. for the weekend,PEACE and QUIET!
> View attachment 1380965
> 
> View attachment 1380967
> 
> View attachment 1380968
> 
> View attachment 1380969
> 
> View attachment 1380970


That's a great looking place.


----------



## Mathias

RT1- only pic I had saved here of the interior. Small but comfortable.
View attachment 1382062


----------



## RT1

Mathias said:


> RT1- only pic I had saved here of the interior. Small but comfortable.
> View attachment 1382062


Beautiful place...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for just having one photo........that's a killer pic !!!!!!!!


----------



## RT1

pimpin for the day


----------



## Fantail

Restored `68 Woodsman. 
Tarp system gives me an awning for shade / rain and helps keep it from overheating in the summer. Fire pit is just to the right. Rewired 12v - power via solar, small inverter when I need it to charge power tools etc. I bring in water but also have access to a well.


----------



## benkharr

Deer season came to a close in Tennessee and me and my college roomates were still blood thirsty after a very successful deer season. So I called my cousins that own about a 1,000 acres in Lower Alabama to see if we could come down for the final weekend of deer season. The deer down there are much smaller but that place is a huge "Pine Desert" and we had the most fun ever. It was the best hunting trip we have ever been on and we will do it again soon. We even shot our bows 150 yards across a pond at our 18-1 and hit it most of the time.







Camp


----------



## bucknut1

very cool thread


----------



## BringEmNorth

b0w_sniper said:


> Our home way from home.


Where are you at in Bradford? I have a camp on Wheelerville Mtn. Rte 154


----------



## hawkdriver55

My hunting cabin is my house. We have 7 stands all within walking distance. closest is 400 yards from the back door. The farthest is .75 miles on the lake/river. We only have 15 acres, but our nieghbor owns over 200 acres and we have free run of the place. (He is a Super Nice Guy) I like the idea of the hunting camper. Mobile hunting camp with no land tax if you bounce around on public land. Nice cabins/camps guys!!!


----------



## OneidaStealth

My tent for archery moose hunting in northern Ontario 2 to 3 weeks every year we have 4 to 6 guys living in it smaller tent is the cook tent


----------



## JRN11

Great Thread!


----------



## Mountainman1

Sitting here looking at all these camps sure floods all my memories of past camps and fires me up for camps to come! Thanks for a great thread!


----------



## shoe337

Wow, That was a lot of new pictures. Thanks everyone who has posted and commented. I get to go a lot of places through your camera that I will never see in person. Deer camp is special no matter if you are in a cabin, a camper, a tent, a house or whatever. It is the people you share your memories with. Keep on posting those pics.


----------



## RT1

shoe337 said:


> Wow, That was a lot of new pictures. Thanks everyone who has posted and commented. I get to go a lot of places through your camera that I will never see in person. Deer camp is special no matter if you are in a cabin, a camper, a tent, a house or whatever. It is the people you share your memories with. Keep on posting those pics.


this is a cool thread!


----------



## figo40

Hey guys, I am new here just getting back into hunting and archery after a ten year absence. This thread makes me itch to get out there again. This is where I will call camp for the upcomming bow season here in Missouri, pretty comfortable. Although I can't hunt right out the door, 100 acres is just 2.5 miles up the road.


----------



## RT1

figo40 said:


> Hey guys, I am new here just getting back into hunting and archery after a ten year absence. This thread makes me itch to get out there again. This is where I will call camp for the upcomming bow season here in Missouri, pretty comfortable. Although I can't hunt right out the door, 100 acres is just 2.5 miles up the road.
> View attachment 1383991


hey let's see some photos of your hunting land...........looks scenic behind the camp there


----------



## DenCMSC

We used to have 2 big old WW II Army tents that made our rifle camp every year, way back in the 70's and early 80's. Loved the experience, and am really jealous of all the camps pictured here. Looking at a used pop-up camper to restart the tradition.


----------



## marshdog

Picture of the front and picture in the kitchen on a Saturday night. No running water, no electric, just gas lamps and woodstove for heat. Would live there full time if my wife would allow it!


----------



## RT1

bump for the morning


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## PaBone




----------



## RT1

bump for lunchtime


----------



## DJ Trout

2011 Colorado .... 1st Elk Hunt.


----------



## yhudson

My place in North-eastern Arizona.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## benkharr

P&Y6 said:


> View attachment 1388414


this may be my favorite because of the buck head awesome


----------



## Bear23

cool pics


----------



## PaBone

P&Y6 said:


> View attachment 1388414


This was one of my Ohio bowhunts several years ago. An old boy in a beat up dodge caravan drove up and asked what i was going to do with that deer, he needed meat to feed his family. I grabbed a hatchet and whacked that deers off and we thru that stinking rutting buck on the back seat of that van. Blood running on the seat and ticks everywhere. He drove away smiling from ear to ear.


P&Y6 said:


> View attachment 1388414


----------



## shoe337

I bet this won't be your last trip to Colorado.


----------



## DJ Trout

shoe337 said:


> I bet this won't be your last trip to Colorado.


Yes sir, you are correct..... but not in 2012.... I have some unfinished business out there. :smile:


----------



## phildaddy




----------



## RT1

phildaddy said:


>



good looking place......

let's see some more


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## thabull

This is an outstanding thread, thanks for it!


----------



## Ajack

phildaddy said:


>


The Young and the Restless at deer camp!? :tongue:

So jealous of that smokehouse!! Great Camp


----------



## jlh42581

Ajack said:


> The Young and the Restless at deer camp!? :tongue:
> 
> So jealous of that smokehouse!! Great Camp


Whats more disturbing is that you noticed the character and could name the show LOL


----------



## shoe337

keep them coming!


----------



## shoe337

Lets see some more camps!!!


----------



## shoe337

Don't give up on this one this is a favorite of many. Lets see some pictures with snow in them to help me escape from this Oklahoma heat.


----------



## shoe337

I know this is not hunting camps but It looked like these bucks were looking for new camp pictures.


----------



## shoe337

*They are still looking for more pics!*


----------



## RT1

bump for the day


----------



## shoe337

Well maybe we will get some 2012 hunting cam pics.


----------



## Mathias

Some great places here! Can't wait, spending all next week at my get-away :darkbeer:


----------



## muliesflatties

Here is what we stay in for our camp. We always do a hunt the first weekend of deer season every year. Its a good time for the four of us to hang out and do some catching up and maybe throw a few barley pops down. :darkbeer: We started doing this about 4 years ago. Fits four of us and my buddies two younger boys, even with a fire in the center.









http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/08pics1754resized.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/08pics1753resized.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/09pics462.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/09pics458-1.jpg


----------



## shoe337

muliesflatties said:


> Here is what we stay in for our camp. We always do a hunt the first weekend of deer season every year. Its a good time for the four of us to hang out and do some catching up and maybe throw a few barley pops down. :darkbeer: We started doing this about 4 years ago. Fits four of us and my buddies two younger boys, even with a fire in the center.
> 
> View attachment 1460071
> 
> 
> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/08pics1754resized.jpg
> 
> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/08pics1753resized.jpg
> 
> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/09pics462.jpg
> 
> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/mulies/09pics458-1.jpg


That is what it is all about, spending time with good friends and family! Thanks for posting.


----------



## shoe337

shoe337 said:


> Well maybe we will get some 2012 hunting cam pics.


I meant to say hunting camp pics!


----------



## shoe337

I won't be going to my hunting spot until November 4th. Hopefully someone will post new camp pics by then to tide us over.


----------



## pirogue53

My bivy for elk hunting a couple weeks ago in WY(about 8 o'clock position in the aspens)


----------



## huntin1

Great thread. We have changed several times over the years. Not the greatest pics, but:


80's, Killdeer Mountains of Western ND











90's, Colorado Elk Hunt











90's again, Badlands of western ND











And this is what we use now, also in the Badlands in this pic












huntin1


----------



## dewfang

Home away from home in South Georgia.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe337

pirogue53 said:


> View attachment 1492270
> 
> 
> My bivy for elk hunting a couple weeks ago in WY(about 8 o'clock position in the aspens)


That is an awesome view!


----------



## shoe337

huntin1 said:


> Great thread. We have changed several times over the years. Not the greatest pics, but:
> 
> 
> 80's, Killdeer Mountains of Western ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90's, Colorado Elk Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90's again, Badlands of western ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what we use now, also in the Badlands in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntin1


They are awesome pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## shoe337

dewfang said:


> Home away from home in South Georgia.
> View attachment 1492884
> View attachment 1492885
> View attachment 1492886
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love the pines and the spool tables.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## Squirrel

I've only ever camped once on a hunt. In 2006 I went to SD on a mule deer hunt and we camped in the Blackhills in a wall tent. One night it went down to 10 degrees and the wood stove kept going out, that was really the coldest I have ever been. I'm the second guy from the left.


----------



## BowhuntLINY

*It used to be a 30' fifth wheel trailer, then . . .*

It's a house yes, no electric, no running water, no nothing unless we turn the generator on. No phone service and limited cell signal. The trailer used to be where the original house footprint is before the extension.

The wrap around deck is new as of last summer as is the extension on the right side of the picture near the door. 









The house used to be a regular rectangle about 25x45 or so









The toy box









Chow hall and original part of house, front door used to be where I was standing. Dining table was where island is, couches were in dining room









Trophy room addition was done last summer


----------



## BowhuntLINY

So much for photobucket Beta resizing the pictures . . . . .


----------



## shoe337

Squirrel said:


> I've only ever camped once on a hunt. In 2006 I went to SD on a mule deer hunt and we camped in the Blackhills in a wall tent. One night it went down to 10 degrees and the wood stove kept going out, that was really the coldest I have ever been. I'm the second guy from the left.


I am glad you survived so you could post these cool pictures.


----------



## shoe337

BowhuntLINY said:


> It's a house yes, no electric, no running water, no nothing unless we turn the generator on. No phone service and limited cell signal. The trailer used to be where the original house footprint is before the extension.
> 
> The wrap around deck is new as of last summer as is the extension on the right side of the picture near the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house used to be a regular rectangle about 25x45 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toy box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chow hall and original part of house, front door used to be where I was standing. Dining table was where island is, couches were in dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trophy room addition was done last summer


I have always wanted to go to New York and see the countryside. Thanks for kinda taking me there. That is a super nice hunting house. I am glad the pictures are big. Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

Up to the top!


----------



## copperman

love these photos


----------



## Yooper 1

Located in Ontonagon County in the middle of the Ottawa National Forest. The U.P. for those who don't know where that is.


----------



## shoe337

Yooper 1 said:


> Located in Ontonagon County in the middle of the Ottawa National Forest. The U.P. for those who don't know where that is.
> View attachment 1496715
> View attachment 1496718
> View attachment 1496722


Thanks for posting. I had no idea where that was. You guys look prepared to be there for a while.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## PaBone

2011 Ohio deer camp.


----------



## shoe337

P&Y6 said:


> 2011 Ohio deer camp.


Nice camp that is evidentally in a great hunting spot as well.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## captnemo

WVA 2012 Bow Opener


----------



## shoe337

captnemo said:


> WVA 2012 Bow Opener
> View attachment 1500844


Looks like a good spot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## cokays

Deer camp 2002


----------



## oldschoolcj5

COKAYS ... nice camp! what are you watching, Lion King??


----------



## shoe337

cokays said:


> Deer camp 2002
> 
> View attachment 1511198


Thanks for posting


----------



## Flatfoot

Perote Alabama


----------



## shoe337

Flatfoot said:


> Perote Alabama


Beautiful, hunt in the morning, fish in the middle and hunt in the evening.


----------



## shoe337

Cabin in the Ozark Mountains near the Illinois River. Cabin built by the WPA.


----------



## shoe337

Couple of my hunting buddies in front of the cabin.


----------



## shoe337

4:30 seems early.


----------



## shoe337

A buddy hanging his stand so he will be ready the next morning of our 5 day hunt.


----------



## shoe337

ttt


----------



## shoe337

Come on guys lets see your 2012 Camp photos!


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## Where's Bruce?

I'm a minimalist. 

Luxury:









Bare bones:


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## hitman846

...


----------



## shoe337

hitman846 said:


> ...


I like the elevated platform to practice shooting from.


----------



## Swamp Poodle

The Swamp shack


----------



## leftyhunter

ttt to find later--great thread!!!!


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

shoe337 said:


> Beautiful, hunt in the morning, fish in the middle and hunt in the evening.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## bowfisher

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Littleram

*sheep camp*

camp on your back


----------



## RT1

great thread!!!


----------



## shoe337

Littleram said:


> camp on your back


That is dedication and determination.


----------



## shoe337

bowfisher said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The cook tent is the most important tent in my opinion!!


----------



## captnemo

this isn't mine, but it would be cool as a hunt camp


----------



## IRATTLEMN




----------



## shoe337

IRATTLEMN said:


> View attachment 1549899
> View attachment 1549900
> View attachment 1549901


Southeast Oklahoma is nice but not that nice where is this at?


----------



## IRATTLEMN

shoe337 said:


> Southeast Oklahoma is nice but not that nice where is this at?


Lol. Your right. That is Colorado. Around the Montrose, Ridgeway area. Some of the prettiest country I've ever seen.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Ohio 2012 set-up


----------



## RT1

coolest thread all year!!
Keep it going.


----------



## ahunter55

I have been in so many tent camps it's hard to remember them all. Colorado at least 30 times, New Mexico a few, Ws. more than I can count, Ark., N.C., Wy., Mn., & a few times in my home state. I actually tented in Co. for 6 months one year & Mn. for 5 Weeks in the boundary waters.. All DIY Bowhunts.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

here is a few of the many


----------



## RT1

Bump for the coolest thread


----------



## goathollow

IRATTLEMN said:


> View attachment 1549899
> View attachment 1549900
> View attachment 1549901


That looks familiar, hunted that area a few years back with an outfitter. Awesome place to hunt!


----------



## rock77

2012 camp


----------



## RT1

bump


----------



## leroy8541

this year one in s.arkansas


----------



## RT1

bump


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Forest county P.A.


----------



## RT1

bump for the coolest thread


----------



## RT1

let's revive this thread....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY




----------



## 25ftup

Holy crap where is that from?


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


>


Wow


----------



## James Vee

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


>


Where are the big ones?


----------



## redneckromeo

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


>


I've seen that pic with an article written up on the place before. Seems to me it was on some big privately owned island somewhere.


----------



## bowfisher

Thats alot of bone!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

redneckromeo said:


> I've seen that pic with an article written up on the place before. Seems to me it was on some big privately owned island somewhere.


 Bingo!!


----------



## Regohio

Michigan's UP Deer Camps used to have Buck Poles like that...Not quite as many but 5 - 10 Bucks like that! Man I miss those days!


----------



## drygulch

This is our Utah elk camp.


----------



## BuckswithBows

Public land Whitetail hunting from 2012 Season


----------



## SDHockin

redneckromeo said:


> I've seen that pic with an article written up on the place before. Seems to me it was on some big privately owned island somewhere.



This?

http://www.skinnymoose.com/bbb/2009/12/11/st-martin-island-deer-harvest/


----------



## marshdog

A buddy of mine hunts out if a camp in Lycoming Co. Pa. Not a pic of the actually cabin but the pic of all the deer on the meat pole gives me a good excuse to post this. It's not an archery pic but impressive nonetheless. They had a 25 man roster and shot 6 bears on Saturday, 2 on Monday (when this pic was taken) and two more on Tuesday. 









Here is my cabin in Juniata Co. PA.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

SDHockin said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.skinnymoose.com/bbb/2009/12/11/st-martin-island-deer-harvest/



I new you guys find it. LOL


----------



## RT1

bump


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Here are a few from my co. trip

Nothing on the meet poll


----------



## dx2

Very nice, NYhillbilly....pretty much my dream hunt right there....backcountry camping, horseback hunting.


----------



## AZBowhunt

This was from a few years back - my son is 28 now!


----------



## shoe337

AZBowhunt said:


> This was from a few years back - my son is 28 now!


Memories that will last forever!


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## jrad15

*Central Va Camp Update*

I posted on this thread a few years ago of the family farm. After doing so i took more in depth photos and forgot about this. Thought id give a more in depth history. This farms been in my family forever. My uncle now owns it and over the years and he and the original guys who hunted there have transformed the place into quit the comfortable hunt camp. From what they tell me the house was pretty bare when it all started. We spend the entire week of thanksgiving there and the neat part is that when they began this tradition began they decided to host thanksgiving. for the last 26 years thanksgiving in our extremely extended family has been hosted at the Rough Creek hunt club. Hunt Club does the turkeys women bring the trimmings. Over the last few couple years being in college ive been able to take some buddies with me down to camp for early bow season and its awesome to be able to share my heaven on earth with them.


----------



## jrad15

couple more













rough creek foodplot team 2012






college buddies went for a bowseason weekend i took a management buck






kill bored it was a weak year






traditional thanksgiving photo we have years 87' to 12' on the wall


----------



## jrad15

the thanksgiving spread






turning ground


----------



## dx2

Good stuff, jrad. Awesome place and traditions.


----------



## goathollow

View attachment 1564927
View attachment 1564928
My little slice of heaven in Southern Indiana. Pictures are a few years old but not much has changed.


----------



## shoe337

jrad15 said:


> I posted on this thread a few years ago of the family farm. After doing so i took more in depth photos and forgot about this. Thought id give a more in depth history. This farms been in my family forever. My uncle now owns it and over the years and he and the original guys who hunted there have transformed the place into quit the comfortable hunt camp. From what they tell me the house was pretty bare when it all started. We spend the entire week of thanksgiving there and the neat part is that when they began this tradition began they decided to host thanksgiving. for the last 26 years thanksgiving in our extremely extended family has been hosted at the Rough Creek hunt club. Hunt Club does the turkeys women bring the trimmings. Over the last few couple years being in college ive been able to take some buddies with me down to camp for early bow season and its awesome to be able to share my heaven on earth with them.
> 
> View attachment 1564635
> 
> View attachment 1564637
> 
> View attachment 1564638
> 
> View attachment 1564640
> 
> View attachment 1564639


Thanks for sharing the pictures and the history!


----------



## shoe337

goathollow said:


> View attachment 1564927
> View attachment 1564928
> My little slice of heaven in Southern Indiana. Pictures are a few years old but not much has changed.


Looks Like you could hunt off the porch.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## billhalljr

2010 elk camp. hopefully heading there 2013 for bow


----------



## Mathias

Come on warm weather.
View attachment 1573877
View attachment 1573878


----------



## RT1

greatest thread on here!!


----------



## shoe337

billhalljr said:


> 2010 elk camp. hopefully heading there 2013 for bow


That is a successful hunt!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Threads like this are why I joined AT in the first place. 

After looking at all seventeen pages of those campsites I am now homesick. I can smell the the campfires and taste the food that only a campfire can produce . I'm more of a tent man myself but whatever works for you. Family , friends , good food and the great outdoors. Truly doesn't get any better than that.

Here's to many more years of camp to all of my fellow Ater's.

Get's my vote for one of the best threads ever.


----------



## Squirrel

marshdog said:


> A buddy of mine hunts out if a camp in Lycoming Co. Pa. Not a pic of the actually cabin but the pic of all the deer on the meat pole gives me a good excuse to post this. It's not an archery pic but impressive nonetheless. They had a 25 man roster and shot 6 bears on Saturday, 2 on Monday (when this pic was taken) and two more on Tuesday.


As soon as I saw that pic I knew it was Pa before even looking at the area. I don't know many that have that kind of success with Pa bears so that is impressive.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

Surely someone has some camp pics from 2012 they want to share.


----------



## 4shotshy

most of these are nice


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## hntnnut

A couple of our camps usualy 2-4 hunters
















One of my grandpas camps from the 20s

























Richard


----------



## devin1

Western Wisco.


----------



## shoe337

hntnnut said:


> A couple of our camps usualy 2-4 hunters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my grandpas camps from the 20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


That is quite the chuckwagon! Beautiful place. Thanks for taking the time to share those with us.


----------



## shoe337

devin1 said:


> Western Wisco.


Looks like you could shoot them off the porch. Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## floridacrackr

Here's a few of my camp near Big Cypress in South Florida about an hour west of Ft Lauderdale beach.


----------



## Scotty C

Illinois Hunting Camp. Jersey County. Relaxing this year after shooting my buck, enjoying the scenery.


----------



## strikerII

Some of these are absolutely gorgeous! Others, rustic, sparse but they get the job done. I would post a pix of the house I hunt in in Illinois, but I don't own the farm!
Great post fellas!


----------



## shoe337

Scotty C said:


> View attachment 1608232
> 
> Illinois Hunting Camp. Jersey County. Relaxing this year after shooting my buck, enjoying the scenery.


Thats what hunting camp is about, enjoying the scenery, enjoying the people you are with, talking about the one that got away, the woulda shoulda coulda things that makes us go back year after year.


----------



## ReddingArcher

Camp in Wyoming this year, I saw the night picture here on another thread and thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## klschmelzer

*Wilderness Camp*

Solo Hunt camp, 6 miles back, 















Solo except for my Partners!








View of camp from 5 miles further in


----------



## Camp Creeker

Page 20 photos in 585 -589. Holy cow never seen anything like that before.


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## taggingout

subscribing so I can check back later. Great thread.


----------



## Where's Bruce?




----------



## t morg

What brand truck bed tent is that? Pretty cool.


----------



## ZXT4V

ReddingArcher said:


> Camp in Wyoming this year, I saw the night picture here on another thread and thought it looked pretty cool.


looks like a giant pumpkin, cool pic!


----------



## Dabo72

Here's mine


----------



## Where's Bruce?

t morg said:


> What brand truck bed tent is that? Pretty cool.


Kodiak, best canvas tent on the market. http://www.kodiakcanvas.com/truck-tents/

The truckbed has a BedRug in it which provides a nice interior and insultation. http://4wheelonline.com/Bedrug_Truck_Bed_Liners.43789






The tent is big enough to stand up in and does not move and flap even in 70MPH winds (which I have experienced). It was actually kinda funny watching some of the cheap synthetic ground tents collapse in the wind. Don't use an air mattress though, I had a closed foam matteress mad efor my bed's dimensions that is exactly the thickness and firmness I can sleep comfortably on. Air mattresses suck in cold weather and draw the warmth away from your body. Anyone wanna buy a TruckBedz air mattress?


----------



## shoe337

Ttt


----------



## shoe337

*Almost Here*

I can not wait for the season to get here. Those new camp pictures should start showing up.


----------



## pilsbury38

Love the camp pics


----------



## gtaggart

ttt


----------



## John Doe

Our Cabin in SW Montana


----------



## crockrj

Some photos from our camp in Alabama (I don't have any exterior shots of the camp). We designed and built it.
Interior Pic of Camp.

Arrow heads were found on the property.



Outdoor Pavilion- Custom Grill Pit and where we watch Football and drink some cold beer.


Skinning Shed & Cart Area.



Barn we built this summer.


----------



## pilsbury38

Very nice!!


----------



## NY911

Wow! Awesome set up!


----------



## mmac21

Place looks awesome! With some history (arrowheads)


----------



## John Doe

bump


----------



## JerseyGTI337

Bringing this thread back, heres a pic from my camp up in NY a few weeks ago (yes the truck was my camp)!


----------



## Where's Bruce?

DMBfan said:


> i want to see where you guys call camp. let it be a run down shack or a 5star log cabin. and any out buildings. like do you have a out house or a barn filled with quads. also how many people stay there


Pretty basic...hammock, tarp & pack.


----------



## Acts 10:13

shoe337 said:


> This is our bow camp the first week of November in Arkansas. Hunting Public Land on Wedington. This cabin is owned and maintained by the forestry service and we rent it. It is a 2 room Cabin built by the WPA and is made from log and rock. I truly enjoy my time there. We have rented this same cabin 3 times and hope to keep going. Anyone interested in this cabin can PM me for details. I will tell you where the cabin is and how to rent it or the other 5 like it but I will keep the places to hunt a secret. There is 15000 acres to hunt and you can choose from river bottoms or ridges. We have only taken 2 deer and the 4 of us that hunt it all have better places to hunt on Private Land at home but enjoy getting away from home. We also like the challenge of hunting a place we can't scout year round.


I live less than 10 miles away from that cabin and cut my teeth Bowhunting in Wedington.


----------



## Saddleshooter

KY camp a few years back.


----------



## shoe337

I am caught up now. Lets see some more. Thanks for all who have taken the time to post.


----------



## crankn101

Ttt


----------

